# Trade Revo Toro 50HS for 60HS or 60 Winch My 50HS is in very good condition



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

Trade Revo Toro 50HS for 60HS or 60 Winch

My 50HS is in very good condition with full spool of 40LB Power Pro Slick 8 braid and 25LB fluorocarbon top shot. Would like to trade for a Toro 60HS or Toro 60 Winch.

Please PM.

Thanks,


----------



## Legendfisher (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you have a price


----------



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

$165 shipped



Legendfisher said:


> Do you have a price


----------

